# Pictures of Jamese! Our Silver Spoo puppy!



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

*More Pics!*

Mom and Jamese:









She loves to have her belly rub, and her chin, that's her weak spots. 









Hiding her face from the flash!









Lounging gracefully...

























After the snow storm yesterday:








Jamese trying to catch a snowflake!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is soooooo cute! Looks like she is going to clear to a really lovely silver. I love the third picture! 

You tags are gorgeous. Good luck with that venture!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh she is precious! What a beautiful puppy you've got there.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty puppy!!! Tomorrow I will have my very own Silver puppy  A mini though... I thinkk it will be fun to watch the color change... I will be able to watch Jamese right along with mine How old ?


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Jamese looks a lot like Shamus did at that age....here's Shamus now, at about 9 months......it's fun to watch their color change over time!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What wonderful pictures! She is just beautiful.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She is so cute! I love this stage of silver when their little face is silver and their body is dark - so adorable!!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone! 
Jamese is 11 weeks old. Congrats on your new little one (Feathersprings)
Yes it will be fun to watch the change's in their coat color as they grow 
Jamese is such a sweet and lovely girl... very fast on learning. I LOVE her so much already 

Have a Great day to all!
Lynn


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Tucker57 said:


> Jamese looks a lot like Shamus did at that age....here's Shamus now, at about 9 months......it's fun to watch their color change over time!


He is sure a nice looking fella. Can't wait to see Jamese at that age. 
Thanks for the photo, I love looking at the before and growing change in their coats.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She is soooooo cute! Looks like she is going to clear to a really lovely silver. I love the third picture!
> 
> You tags are gorgeous. Good luck with that venture!


Thank you Cherie,
Yes Jamese LOVE'S her Momo's bed, When it's time to go to bed she is sure not far behind and sleeps right through the night without a peep...lol


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Silver puppies are sooo cute! How are your other girls doing?


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Silver puppies are sooo cute! How are your other girls doing?


The girls are doing great, They were placed into wonderful loving homes.
We will be focusing with just the silvers & reds.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a cute baby!!!! awwwwww! so dear!


----------



## Seaside spoo (Feb 27, 2011)

Your girl is amazing. I don't see silver spoos very often.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

She is very pretty. So glad you were able to buy such a nice quality silver. Enjoy your new puppy. Looking forward to more pics as she matures. 
Good luck with her in the ring. She will do very nicely !


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Jamese is really beautiful and soooo cute! I absolutely love her name tag!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a pretty girl!!! I love the silvers. It's been so fun watching Glader change.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awwww, what a sweetie pie. I love silver puppies with their light little faces. How adorable!


----------

